# [ROM] Malladus 1.2.5 - 1/5/2014 [JB 4.2.2] [LG G Pad 8.3]



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

*4ndr01d presents*
*Malladus*
*"Android the way it should be" for the LG G Pad 8.3*










*Features*
de-odexed
de-bloated
still includes most LG features
improved WiFi connection
improved audio volumes
rooted
busybox
improved camera (photos and video)
improved battery life
smaller nav bar by default (more screen real estate)
optimized for performance
zip-aligned
tweaked file system for better speed
reduced lag
tweaked for speed
focused on stability
buttery smooth
init.d support
improved camera quality
reboot menu

*Donations Appreciated!*
Click here to donate via PayPal if you like my work and want to support further versions of my ROMs.

*Changelog*
1.2.5 (md5: b2b53be6c3cf8db699d30e0ec2cb305c)
fixed issue with i/o that was causing occasional lag
improved scroll responsiveness
tweaks to improve battery life
improved/stabilized overall performance
fixed FC bug with AOSP/Google Keyboard
fixed bug with sync in Google Calendar
fixed bug with flashing ROM causing error

1.2.4 (md5: 50002c58f7dfb1ea791bd19f9a220f18)
added missing files
fixed a few broken apps/services
increased speaker and headphones volume
reduced more lag
switched to GPE boot animation
fixed issue with system icons
fixed bug causing occasional wakelock (stock issue, should help battery life)
updated supersu

1.2.3 (md5: b5ae823faa231c639af19db1d47c1703)
initial release (ported from vs980, treat this like a preview)

*Download*

goo.im

Gapps are here for the time being

You need the ROM and Gapps, LG Apps are optional!!!

*Mirrors*

4ndr01d Repos
Android File Host

Mega (v1.2.5)

*Instructions*
1. wipe data (if coming from ANY other rom)
2. wipe cache
3. flash ROM
4. flash LG Apps (optional)
5. flash GApps
6. let tablet sit for a few minutes once booted to settle (a lot is done on first boot)

If you get an error message on first boot, just reboot and it will fix itself.

Keep in mind that the first boot can take up to 10 minutes and may seem to hang on either the Google logo or the Boot Animation. Just give it time, it will boot.

*Support*
Need quick support? You're best bet is on IRC. Connect to irc.freenode.net and join #4ndr01d for the best support.

*Credits*
Google - for Android!
You guys - for all your support and feedback!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Malladus 1.2.5 is out now!


----------

